# Can you Immigrate to Spain with a criminal conviction 10 years ago



## naphtali5725 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all,

If I offend anyone, I apologize in advance. I have a criminal felony conviction that is 10 years ago, would it be possible for me to move to and retire in Spain? I am disabled, and have plenty of monthly income, so I would not have to work.

If you want to bash me, please don't respond.

Any info on moving to Spain, or other EU country would be appreciated.

Kind regards,


----------



## naphtali5725 (Feb 21, 2012)

As an American, I am not understanding the proper sequence of steps I need to do to get the required Visa's etc. to see If I could move to Spain as a retiree.

I thought I read somewhere that you only need to have a clean Police Certificate back only 5 years, is this correct for Visa?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

naphtali5725 said:


> As an American, I am not understanding the proper sequence of steps I need to do to get the required Visa's etc. to see If I could move to Spain as a retiree.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that you only need to have a clean Police Certificate back only 5 years, is this correct for Visa?


I have no idea if a previous conviction would have any bearing on a residence visa to Spain

you need to appy to your nearest Spanish Embassy in any case, to find out what the exact requirements are

there have been a few threads recently about retirement visas to Spain for US citizens - a lot have applied but afaik we don't yet have a poster who has successfully secured one - even without a previous criminal conviction

here are a couple of threads - there are a few others if you use the search facility

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/91907-money-retirement-visa.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/95540-retirement-thinking-ahead.html

also, if you look at the 'useful links' sticky thread above, there are a couple of links about visas for non-EU citizens


----------



## naphtali5725 (Feb 21, 2012)

xabiachica,

Than you for your reply. I will contact a consulate here, and see what the exact process is. 
One would think it would be easier to find information listed on their website, that outlines the process sequence of what exactly needs to be done, and in what order. perhaps it is I that is just not understanding it.

Kind regards


----------



## naphtali5725 (Feb 21, 2012)

xabiachica,

I see on the Type I Visa, it declared this is required.

Criminal Record Certificate: (for all applicants ages 15 and above) issued by the proper American authority. The signature of issuing officer must be notarized and authenticated with a raised seal


Any info on what constitutes "proper American authority" is that Local Police in the town/state I live, or would it be an F.B.I. one?

Kind regards,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

naphtali5725 said:


> xabiachica,
> 
> I see on the Type I Visa, it declared this is required.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I have absolutely no idea - as an EU citizen (also with no criminal record) I didn't have to do that

really, the only way to get the ball rolling & get definitive answers is to apply through the Spanish Consulate

perhaps some of the other posters from the US who have applied for a retirement visa will log on later & have some answers for you


----------



## naphtali5725 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

-Police Records Certificate*** from the country of origin or place of you residence for the last five years bearing the "Apostille of the Hague Convention" (*** See special notes at the bottom of this page) or if the country issuing such document is not part of the "Hague Convention" such documents must be dully legalized and translated into spanish.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...us-citizen-retiree-visa-spain.html#post667208

South America is warmer and cheaper.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

folklore said:


> -Police Records Certificate*** from the country of origin or place of you residence for the last five years bearing the "Apostille of the Hague Convention" (*** See special notes at the bottom of this page) or if the country issuing such document is not part of the "Hague Convention" such documents must be dully legalized and translated into spanish.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...us-citizen-retiree-visa-spain.html#post667208
> 
> South America is warmer and cheaper.


yes, that's from your post which I said to look for on the 'useful links' sticky


----------



## naphtali5725 (Feb 21, 2012)

folklore said:


> -Police Records Certificate*** from the country of origin or place of you residence for the last five years bearing the "Apostille of the Hague Convention" (*** See special notes at the bottom of this page) or if the country issuing such document is not part of the "Hague Convention" such documents must be dully legalized and translated into spanish.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...us-citizen-retiree-visa-spain.html#post667208
> 
> South America is warmer and cheaper.


folklore,

I am also looking at Chile, Panama, Ecuador, and Argentina...it seems moving there with a criminal felony conviction is hard as well.

I see you are from Columbia, and are now in Spain... if South America is warmer and cheaper, why did you leave Columbia?

Kind regards,


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Itr's bloody ridiculous really when you consider that the mayors and councils of the areas that you may well end up living in should you come here are probably quite corrupt, and many of the mayors are facing prosecution and jail!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

naphtali5725 said:


> folklore,
> 
> I am also looking at Chile, Panama, Ecuador, and Argentina...it seems moving there with a criminal felony conviction is hard as well.
> 
> ...


jajajaja...ColOmiba...I am just visiting for three months. My wife is American/Colombian and she likes to visit the mother country each year. If it was up to me I'd never leave Colombia except for Hawaii. That being said, there is no criminal check for Colombia that I know of. I've have my retiree visa going on four years. It's very simple process. Panama has been ruined by ******'s, Ecuador is nice, Chile to many earthquakes and cold and Argentina is nice but can get cold. I'd add Uruguay to the list.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Why don't you try one of the American warm and Sunny islands, there is plenty of them. it involves a lot of 'paper work' for an EU citizen to live in Spain, without a criminal record, let alone someone from outside the EU.


----------



## naphtali5725 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm trying to get away from the US, and go where my finances will allow me and my family to live a comfortable life, instead of struggling from month to month. There are many other reasons i'd like to leave the US as well...giving my kids the opportunity to experience as much in life as possible. And in case you haven't noticed, the US has many issues that sadly are affecting life here.

Kind regards,


----------



## naphtali5725 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you to all who responded with kindness, and your opinions.
It is really appreciated.

folklore, could you provide some more details about Colombia? Nice safe places to live, schools, healthcare etc.?

Kind regards,


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

naphtali5725 said:


> Thank you to all who responded with kindness, and your opinions.
> It is really appreciated.
> 
> folklore, could you provide some more details about Colombia? Nice safe places to live, schools, healthcare etc.?
> ...


i don't advise bringing children to another country where they would not speak the language other than for a holiday. I'd hunker down there and reject the things that you find are creating problems in your families life. Get the kids through school and then when you will be more free to choose for yourself. I've been where you are and I waited it out while my kids were independent before making the move to S. America.

This may not be what you want to hear but up rooting the family (kids) to Spain or S. America would be very difficult as English schools are very expensive.

I also suggest that you do your research for say Colombia or other country like you are doing here. Read posts, ask questions and chin up!


----------

